# Marlin XT-22TR Review



## collectorden

Since there has been a few posts about reduced noise shooting, I thought I would review my new toy a Marlin XT-22TR S,L,LR tube fed bolt action.

Ordered from Wally World for $184 with 22" barrel and synthetic stock. (bud's lists them for $178 with shipping).

Out of the box first 2 rounds were centerline on the 8 ring at 25 yards.
Adjusted the elevation and the next 5 were in the 10 ring with about a .75 spread. This was freehand leaning against an oak tree. 
Those who have seen me shoot can attest that I'm far from a marksman.

With CCI CB Shorts (it holds 25) it was as quiet as my crossman 760.
no problem feeding the shorts, but the new bolt is a little stiff.

Trigger adjusts from 3 to 6 pounds and comes set around 4. I see no reason to change it. It's light but crisp.

Over all I'm really pleased with this rifle.


----------

